# LEO to NG 19th group SOF aspiration



## MikeP (Jun 22, 2017)

Hello everyone,

I joined this site to hopefully gain some knowledgeable insight and information regarding the National Guard's 19th group SOF. I have read much of what I can find on the internet, including some posts on this forum.  I have no prior military experience, so I would be joining from the REP63 program. I have a good career now, make decent money but, I don't feel like that's enough. The brotherhood of my department is great, and we do make a difference, even though some may not see it that way. I need something more, something bigger than myself. I'm wondering if anyone has experience with being in L.E. and also being in the NG reserves, specifically SOF. Thank you.


----------

